# camshaft balance sensor (code P1338)



## mbf (Jan 25, 2008)

Folks:
I recently had my timing belt replaced on 1999 Passat V6 and after two weeks of driving my check engine light appeared. P1338 is the code that came back.
If the CPS needs to be replaced, my understanding is access is relatively simple. 
What is a realistic amount of time for labor on this repair? 
And, is there a chance the timing is not "perfect" following the replacement of the timing belt and this could be causing the malfunction? 
THANKS for your input,
MBF


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

first off wrong forum you have a 2.8, but there is a chance if they did not use the right tools, with the right tools it is next to impossible to get it wrong


----------



## maxxdout (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (sheimbach)*

there is usually a timing variance code stored. Also generally both cam timing sensors will set a code if there is a true mechanical timing error. Passanger side sensor is relatively easy to replace. I beleve its on the front of the head but someone feel free to correct me if im wrong. While yo have it off and if there is oil on the sensor (common cause of failure) you should replace the cam seal at this time to prevent future problems.
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

